# Combitube?



## Jeremy89 (May 26, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm just wondering if you had to do the combitube as part of your National Practicals or not.  In AZ it is not a required skill (It might not even be a BLS skill) but when I looked at some options for transferring to San Diego County, CA, it said I needed the Combi Cert.  Just wondering what the protocols are like in your area.  I thought the National was standardized, but I didnt have to do it, so I'm not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 26, 2008)

The combitube was in the back of the EMT-B Brady books but never really taught in class. they are almost idiot proof as in you cannot really screw them up. around here though none of the BLS trucks carry them although it is supposed to be a BLS skill.


----------



## fma08 (May 26, 2008)

CombiTube was required as part of the "airway" station for my practicals at the EMT-P level. It was required along with adult and pedicatric ETI. It's not that dificult to use, and the service i work for is in the process of changing the protocals to allow an EMT-B to place it instead of an EMT-I which currently they have it at.


----------



## CPG (May 27, 2008)

Iowa Protocols:

Combi tube is part of CPR station.

We have to have Airway and IV Maintenance additions.

CombiTube is easy to use.  Very hard to mess up.

If you ever get the chance to use it, remember teeth between black lines, Blue tube first, White tube second.


----------



## Buzz (May 28, 2008)

We did the Combitube as part of our testing. While on clinic, someone from my class actually got a chance to place one--though it was obviously a rare circumstance.

It wasn't difficult, though a lot of people tend to have problems with the tube shifting when inflating the proximal cuff at first. There isn't too much critical criteria associated with it, but it's easy to lose a few points on the station with it.


----------



## REMSI Medic 10 (May 29, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm just wondering if you had to do the combitube as part of your National Practicals or not.  In AZ it is not a required skill (It might not even be a BLS skill) but when I looked at some options for transferring to San Diego County, CA, it said I needed the Combi Cert.  Just wondering what the protocols are like in your area.  I thought the National was standardized, but I didnt have to do it, so I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks!



uhhh, in Virginia we don't go through the National Registry, we go through the Virginia EMS councin(western virginia ems council) and we only do 1 medical station and 1 trauma station, and of course the lovely written test.


----------

